# http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php (doesn't work fo



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

this is all fine and good.. I have been given this site several times.. when I click on it - I get forbidden.. if I google it I cant find it.. can anyone help this idiot get to this site ???????? and not by posting this link again


----------



## judymoody (Feb 4, 2011)

maybe try it this way?

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

I got onto it with the link you posted too.

What browser do you use?


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

403 Forbidden 
Access to this resource on the server is denied!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Powered By LiteSpeed Web Server
LiteSpeed Technologies is not responsible for administration and contents of this web site! 


this is what I get..........................


----------



## Deda (Feb 4, 2011)

scentreviewboard  @  obisoap.ca

Try emailing? I'm logged in now, I know the sites working.  Do you have a login?  When was the last time you were able to access the site?


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

I have never been able to access the site.. I have always gotten the error. I;m going to email them thank you !


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 4, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I have never been able to access the site.. I have always gotten the error. I;m going to email them thank you !


Are you trying to access it from a work computer? Sometimes IT deparments put wierd restrictions on websites. 
I used to work at a place where we couldn't access retail stores like JC Penney and Wal-Mart because they sold bras... LMAO Maybe there is a word or something on the site that is being restricted from your server.


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 4, 2011)

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ucp.php?mode=register

try this link, this is the page to register.  like the others have said, you can't register with a gmail or aol email address.  mine email is through my provider which is comcast.net and I was able to register and use the site.  

Good Luck


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

nope that don't work either.. they e-mailed me and said to use a different browser


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

I had to download google chrome - finally made it to the sign in page- Thanks everyone fro your help !


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats great C...you'll enjoy browsing the catagories and posts...I spent alot of time reading when I first found it.


----------



## JrVTG (Feb 6, 2011)

Wish I could get in there as well.  :/  My only email address is on AOL, which I -do- pay for, slight difference.  My ISP provider's email is a huge PITA, so I don't use it.  So I'm stuck and am unable to get an account or register.  It just tells me I'm not allowed.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 15, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ucp.php?mode=register
> 
> try this link, this is the page to register.  like the others have said, you can't register with a gmail or aol email address.  mine email is through my provider which is comcast.net and I was able to register and use the site.
> 
> Good Luck



I tried this link and it told me my e-mail address could not be used.  :cry:


----------



## carebear (Feb 15, 2011)

Right. Free email addresses are not allowed. Use one from your ISP or from your day job.


----------



## JrVTG (Feb 15, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Right. Free email addresses are not allowed. Use one from your ISP or from your day job.


 
Hrm...I'm retired, so no 'day job.'  And I can't use my 'free' email address and I pay for, and my ISP provider bounces more emails than my current paid-for AOL email.   But anyhow, stated that before, so I guess that means I'll be forgotten.  At least I have this forum and teach soap.  *shrugs*  Just a shame I'm left behind.


----------



## chychy26 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Question about a supplier*

Has anyone made any purchases with this supplier? How was your experience? There are so many to choose from and each one offers something different. I am familiar with the most popular ones, but was wondering about this one. Thanks in advance! Link www.soap-making-resource.com


----------



## Hazel (Apr 9, 2011)

chychy26 said:
			
		

> Has anyone made any purchases with this supplier? How was your experience? There are so many to choose from and each one offers something different. I am familiar with the most popular ones, but was wondering about this one. Thanks in advance! Link www.soap-making-resource.com



I ordered from him once last year. Fast shipping and excellent customer service. He seems very nice. I'm impressed at how much he's expanded his web site and informational articles since I first saw the site. I get his newsletter and my opinion is his first priority is to provide information and help for people. If I had the money, I would order again but my budget is really tight right now.


----------

